# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Обсуждение антивируса AVG free,какие мнения и т.д

## xast

Хороший и бесплатный антивирус восьмой серии,много добавлений по сравнению с 7.5 версией.

*Добавлено через 13 минут*

Хороший антивирус(бесплатный) и многим превосходит в данный момент Авиру антивирус и по детекту в основе!!!!! даю оценку (авг4+),а (авире 3+) и некому не навязываю свое мнение!!! Видел сравнения и записал множество детектов с вирус-тотал и сравнил!!!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*

сколько отсылал им зверей и они не хотят заниматься зверями походу((((( попробовал авг он намного успешнее, и раньше его знал. Ща он подрос намного!!!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## 1205

> Хороший и бесплатный антивирус восьмой серии,много добавлений по сравнению с 7.5 версией.
> 
> *Добавлено через 13 минут*
> 
> Хороший антивирус(бесплатный) и многим превосходит в данный момент Авиру антивирус и по детекту в основе!!!!! даю оценку (авг4+),а (авире 3+) и некому не навязываю свое мнение!!! Видел сравнения и записал множество детектов с вирус-тотал и сравнил!!!
> 
> *Добавлено через 8 минут*
> 
> сколько отсылал им зверей и они не хотят заниматься зверями походу((((( попробовал авг он намного успешнее, и раньше его знал. Ща он подрос намного!!!


Многие мои друзья им пользуются по причине бесплатности и к тому же он систему не грузит. По результатам Вирустотал могу сказать, что этот антивирус очень часто правильно сигнатурно определяет новые модификации троянов. Например, известный пинч под видом thebest***.scr: AVG брал все модификации (трой обновлялся почти каждый день) по одной сигнатуре (что-там LDPinch.*), в то время, как Каспер и Веб новые версии успешно пропускали до тех пор, пока кто-нибудь не присылал им новую модификацию на анализ. И были еще случаи, когда AVG ловит модификации, а известные антивирусы нет (например, регулярно обновляемые Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad). И по тестам на вирусинфо AVG близок по результатам к платным антивирусам. А вот по поводу сравнения с авирой: на мой взгляд, авира лучше за счет своей эврестики и детекта крипторов, пакеров (несмотря на умеренное количество ложных срабатываний, отлавливает почти все новые вирусы).

----------


## senyak

Детект у него неплохой, но он помимо этого, должен еще обладать хорошим движком. В АВГ мне движок не понравился, а особенно настройки, уж сильно их там много. И на счет обхода Авиры по детекту и в основе - не уверен

----------


## MaxQ

Никогда не поверю что дитект у AVG  лучше Avira, ставил комбаин AVG 8 он даже половину тестов AWFT провалил.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Хорошо для домашнего компьютера у человека-нелюбителя порносайтов и кряковарезов.

----------


## xast

> Многие мои друзья им пользуются по причине бесплатности и к тому же он систему не грузит. По результатам Вирустотал могу сказать, что этот антивирус очень часто правильно сигнатурно определяет новые модификации троянов. Например, известный пинч под видом thebest***.scr: AVG брал все модификации (трой обновлялся почти каждый день) по одной сигнатуре (что-там LDPinch.*), в то время, как Каспер и Веб новые версии успешно пропускали до тех пор, пока кто-нибудь не присылал им новую модификацию на анализ. И были еще случаи, когда AVG ловит модификации, а известные антивирусы нет (например, регулярно обновляемые Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad). И по тестам на вирусинфо AVG близок по результатам к платным антивирусам. А вот по поводу сравнения с авирой: на мой взгляд, авира лучше за счет своей эврестики и детекта крипторов, пакеров (несмотря на умеренное количество ложных срабатываний, отлавливает почти все новые вирусы).


Согласен с вами!!!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> Никогда не поверю что дитект у AVG  лучше Avira, ставил комбаин AVG 8 он даже половину тестов AWFT провалил.


авира хорош но многих зверей не хочет ловить,я за мучался отправлять зверей авире разных и одних и тех же ,они не хотят добавлять их базы!!!

----------


## senyak

Тю. Как это не хотят? Если не хотят - значит нечего. А по детекту Авира не уступает АВГ.

----------


## xast

http://virusinfo.info/attachment.php...3&d=1214939377
вот пример один из некоторых.

----------


## Wayfarer

Что касается AVG: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=22025 
Сообщение номер 3, думаю, Вам понравится  :Smiley:  *P2U* обратил внимание на весьма важный момент, который для большинства пользователей, по понятным, причинам остается "за кадром".

----------


## polimorf

При установке появляется сообщение о ошибке:

Local machine: installation failed
    Installation:
        Error: Action failed for file avgmfx86.sys: starting service....
            Error 0x80070057

Что делать? В системе стоит KAV 2009 и outpost

----------


## senyak

При установке чего, антивируса AVG? Выбрать что-то одно, или КАВ или АВГ

----------


## polimorf

> При установке чего, антивируса AVG? Выбрать что-то одно, или КАВ или АВГ


Кав  :Cheesy:

----------


## TANUKI

> и многим превосходит в данный момент Авиру антивирус и по детекту в основе!!!!!


ЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫЫыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыы спасибо рассмашил  :Smiley:

----------


## anip

> Хороший антивирус(бесплатный) и многим превосходит в данный момент Авиру антивирус и по детекту в основе!!!!! даю оценку (авг4+),а (авире 3+)


Ну, нет, не совсем так. Avira всё-ж таки получше по детекту будет, хотя AVG после Avir'ы может найти что-нибудь (как, впрочем, и Avira после AVG, причём побольше). Но подобное можно сказать про любой антивирус, идеальных их нет.
..
А вообще AVG free неплохой антивирус, подойдёт для слабых ПК, вполне можно юзать.

----------


## xast

> Что касается AVG: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=22025 
> Сообщение номер 3, думаю, Вам понравится  *P2U* обратил внимание на весьма важный момент, который для большинства пользователей, по понятным, причинам остается "за кадром".


ага интересный сюжетик,мне понравилось,спасиб :Wink:  ,вылетов не наблюдал ешо,но другое за интересовало.

----------


## xast

> Ну, нет, не совсем так. Avira всё-ж таки получше по детекту будет, хотя AVG после Avir'ы может найти что-нибудь (как, впрочем, и Avira после AVG, причём побольше). Но подобное можно сказать про любой антивирус, идеальных их нет.
> ..
> А вообще AVG free неплохой антивирус, подойдёт для слабых ПК, вполне можно юзать.


согласен с вами у каждого свои + и - но Avira быстрее будет для слабых ПК,
есть ешо быстрее чем авира

----------


## SergM

> есть ешо быстрее чем авира


Ну, нашли чем меряться. Скорость *сканирования* ни разу не показатель качества антивируса. И она ни каким образом не показательна для установки на слабых машинах. Тут решающее значение имеет файловый монитор. Именно он будет определять т.н. "тормоза" для слабых машин. Лично для меня критична именно скорость работы файлового монитора, а не сканера. При сканировании я вполне согласен подождать практически любое вменяемое время, лишь бы качество детекта устраивало.

----------


## anip

> Ну, нашли чем меряться. Скорость *сканирования* ни разу не показатель качества антивируса. И она ни каким образом не показательна для установки на слабых машинах. Тут решающее значение имеет файловый монитор. Именно он будет определять т.н. "тормоза" для слабых машин. Лично для меня критична именно скорость работы файлового монитора, а не сканера. При сканировании я вполне согласен подождать практически любое вменяемое время, лишь бы качество детекта устраивало.


Совершенно верно, скорость сканирования никак не показатель качества антивируса. Есть и быстрые антивирусы с хорошим детектом, и тормозные с плохим детектом. Когда я говорил об AVG как о неплохом решении для слабых машин, то имел ввиду скорость и лёгкость работы именно резидентной защиты (файлового монитора), ибо, например, испытывал на одном и том же СЛАБОМ (6-ти летней давности) компе AVG и Ikarus: Ikarus - прекрасный антивирусник (очень мне понравился минимумом настроек, причём их вполне достаточно, и своей простотой), но подгружает комп, что особенно бесит при открытии папок со множеством "тяжёлых" файлов, тормоза ощущаются, а вот AVG по детекту похуже будет, но зато "тормозит" комп почти незаметно.
Про вменяемое время сканирования: гонял на одних и тех же вирусах AVG, Ikarus, Dr.Web, McAfee, F-Secure, NOD32, Twister, K7 (кстати, весьма слабый антивирь по детекту), BitDefender - все они показали такое время сканирования, которое не раздражает (в отличие от Antidote Free).

----------


## xast

> Совершенно верно, скорость сканирования никак не показатель качества антивируса. Есть и быстрые антивирусы с хорошим детектом, и тормозные с плохим детектом. Когда я говорил об AVG как о неплохом решении для слабых машин, то имел ввиду скорость и лёгкость работы именно резидентной защиты (файлового монитора), ибо, например, испытывал на одном и том же СЛАБОМ (6-ти летней давности) компе AVG и Ikarus: Ikarus - прекрасный антивирусник (очень мне понравился минимумом настроек, причём их вполне достаточно, и своей простотой), но подгружает комп, что особенно бесит при открытии папок со множеством "тяжёлых" файлов, тормоза ощущаются, а вот AVG по детекту похуже будет, но зато "тормозит" комп почти незаметно.
> Про вменяемое время сканирования: гонял на одних и тех же вирусах AVG, Ikarus, Dr.Web, McAfee, F-Secure, NOD32, Twister, K7 (кстати, весьма слабый антивирь по детекту), BitDefender - все они показали такое время сканирования, которое не раздражает (в отличие от Antidote Free).


да эт верно но софос разработан  на все оперативки  и детект хороший и показатели,заслуженый антивир и быстрый,я ненавязываю свое мнение незабывайте есть разные результаты тут все касается на любителя. а на счет авг и антивир они хороши своими показателями и детектами + бесплатные тем более на слабых машинах,я тоже перепробывал многие но икарус ешо не пробывал! и вопрос по поводу к икарусу вы его поставели на свою ОС,так как он по тестам хорош?

*Добавлено через 5 минут*




> Ну, нашли чем меряться. Скорость *сканирования* ни разу не показатель качества антивируса. И она ни каким образом не показательна для установки на слабых машинах. Тут решающее значение имеет файловый монитор. Именно он будет определять т.н. "тормоза" для слабых машин. Лично для меня критична именно скорость работы файлового монитора, а не сканера. При сканировании я вполне согласен подождать практически любое вменяемое время, лишь бы качество детекта устраивало.


я в прочем просто привел пример по скорости на слабую машину!!! :Wink: + детект у софос  хороший, на зверей после обновления!

----------


## xast

на пример этот.

----------


## 1205

У друга стоял этот антивирь очень долго, регулярно обновлялся. А вот результат: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=27353 Второй день уже лечим.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

> У друга стоял этот антивирь очень долго, регулярно обновлялся. А вот результат: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=27353 Второй день уже лечим.


Это может случиться независимо от того, какой антивирус установлен. Самая серьёзная уязвимость - сам пользователь, который работает под Амдин...

Paul

----------


## 1205

*@ xast*
Честно говоря, я абсолютно не понял, к чему вы мне сейчас это все написали.
Комп это вообще не мой. При чем тут папка темп? Файл startdrv.exe в ней был вирусом, а его в то же время создавал файл runtime.sys, который авг поймать не мог (поймал, когда уже свордом его обезвредили).
Никакие утилиты для чистки системы не применялись. При чем тут каспер? Каспера не было. АВГ работал, но напропускал кучу вирей и удалить нормально не мог.
И авг уже заменен на авиру.

Опа! Отвечал на длинное сообщение xast, а пока написал, оно испарилось! или у меня глюк...

----------


## BARRIN

> *@ xast*
> АВГ работал, но напропускал кучу вирей и удалить нормально не мог.
> И авг уже заменен на авиру.


Странно, незамечал за AVG такого - если нашёл, то лечит (если есть возможность), а удалить, то это вообще без проблем! А вот с AVIRA сложнее - "Я тэбя неболно зарэжю" - и концы в воду, если проморгал. И фолсы выше крыши. HTML-ник трёх годишной давности постоянно принимает за трояна, ходя ни один даже из платных грандов в нём угрозу не видел (AVG - тоже) + куча других эпизодов. А работу с флэшками AVIRA напоминает всеми любимый AVAST - лает, а не кусает! :Angry:   Да 8-ой AVG потяжелел - по аналогу с 7 систему подгружает - на новой машине незаметно, а вот на трёхлетке немного, но ощущается - AVIRA напротив как всегда шустра, в чём ей огромный +, но в ней и нет таких модулей как в AVG. Постоянно установлен AVG, параллельно систематически ставлю свежие версии AVIRA с обязательным обновлением (а сервер вообще ниже некуда, да и базы по сравнению с 
AVG огромные - dial up-щикам на заметку) ради интереса - потом режу.  Небыло случая, чтобы AVIRA нашла что-то стоящее после AVG (2 года эксплуатации).

----------


## anip

> и вопрос по поводу к икарусу вы его поставели на свою ОС,так как он по тестам хорош?


А я уже написАл же выше. Повторю: Ikarus замечательный антивирус, реагирует почти на всё, что шевелится. При сканировании всего ПК определил некоторые чистые проги (miRC, Keygen'ы) как угрозы, но сам он их не удаляет, а перемещает в карантин, откуда элементарно всё восстанавливается и легко (при необходимости и папки и файлы) всё добавляется в исключения и в дальнейшем Ikarus на них не реагирует.
Два недостатка:
1. незначительный - нет русского языка,
2. немного более значительный - не для слабых компов, (на моём ПК 6-и летней давности чувствуются тормоза, на *NOD* и *AVG* такого нет). Лицензионный демо-ключ на месяц легко получать каждый месяц с официального сайта http://www.ikarus.at/
...
P.S. Извиняюсь за offtop (ибо не про AVG), просто отвечаю на вопрос.

----------


## xast

1205
был не глюк писал выпевший кореш,извеняюсь!!!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

anip 
Спасибо, не чего все нормально шо не про AVG.

----------


## NMF

Какой интересный клон  :Smiley:

----------


## xast

NMF
Очень интересное сходство))) недавно удалил кис7 и поставил агнитум сек.сайт 2007 и без обновления он нашол у меня 30 вирей!!! а авг8 5 вирей.

----------


## senyak

Да, очень интересно. Я так понял, это один и тот же антивирус под разным названием. Мдя  :Smiley:

----------


## стрелок451

У меня он есть, но посмотрел последние результаты теста на лечение захотелось его поменять, на что то более крутое и бесплатное
Он не грузит систему, что то находит как то борится но после него АВЗ нашел троянов и каспер Туллс короче вроде удобно бесплатно и надолго но нет гарантии недавно систему переустанавливал из за вирусов стоял 5 каспер и базы древние 130 дней не помогло :Cheesy: 
Его последняя находка но я не понял он смог вылечить или нет
Trojan horse BHO.X;"D:\WINDOWS\system32\clusap.dll";"Moved to Virus Vault";"21.10.2008, 11:45:20";"file";"D:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Главное меню\Программы\Автозагрузка\msupd_0810_upd192032.e  xe"

----------


## XP user

> но после него АВЗ нашел троянов


AVZ за всеми может ещё что-то найти; AVP Tool тоже; Dr.Web CureIt тоже. Это не параметр выбора программы или отказа от неё, на самом деле.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## FiXXeR

> Никогда не поверю что дитект у AVG лучше Avira, ставил комбаин AVG 8 он даже половину тестов AWFT провалил.


Про детект. Советую почитать статью http://uinc.ru/articles/48/
Затем проверить свой супер-пупер наилучший антивирь, которым пользуетесь. Лучше сидя  :Smiley: , а то всякое бывает.
(забегая наперед скажу что ни один(!) из известных мне не дает 100% результат - максимум 3 из 4 ). 
Обратите внимание на дату статьи - более 4 лет прошло с момента публикации...а воз и ныне там.

----------


## Vneo

У знакомого целый год стоял АVG 8 Free на работе, в интернет он выходил 1-2 раза в неделю на 1-2 часа, по выделенной линии. Проблем с вирусами не было.

----------


## Ivaemon

> А вот с AVIRA сложнее - "Я тэбя неболно зарэжю" - и концы в воду, если проморгал. И фолсы выше крыши. А работу с флэшками AVIRA напоминает всеми любимый AVAST - лает, а не кусает!


Напраслину возводите на уважаемый антивирь. Фолсов восьмерка дает весьма умеренно, по тестам сравнимо с Каспером - этот недостаток сейчас поправили. С флешками - замечательно работает. Недавно было дело - принес флешку с 3-мя авторанами. Едва всунул в комп - тут же запищала и в момент удалила. Я - в ужасе, т.к. до этого вставлял ее в корпоративный ноут с Симантеком, и тот молчал, как рыба, хотя настройки соответствующие.
Уже скоро 2 года с Авирой, и горя не знаю. С фолсами - отыгранная тема, злопыхательство.

----------


## Black2

*Ivaemon* Уже скоро 2 года с Авирой, и горя не знаю. С фолсами - отыгранная тема, злопыхательство.[/QUOTE]
С какой авирой? Покупной?

----------


## drongo

Лично мне, эргономика восьмёрки  AVG больше всех антивирусов нравиться.А я попробовал не мало, штук 17  антивирусов  :Smiley:  Модули в гуи разделены отчётливо и интуитивно понятно простому пользователю .Все опции быстро можно найти, без лабиринтов и потайных ходов.

----------


## sergey888

> Лично мне, эргономика восьмёрки  AVG больше всех антивирусов нравиться.А я попробовал не мало, штук 17  антивирусов  Модули в гуи разделены отчётливо и интуитивно понятно простому пользователю .Все опции быстро можно найти, без лабиринтов и потайных ходов.


Может быть вы и правы, но все перечисленные вами плюсы второстепенны для антивируса. 
Хотя если не принимать во внимание последние серьезные ложные срабатывания в AVG, для новичков в компьютерной безопасности AVG предпочтительней Авиры. Мой знакомый который занимается установкой и настройкой программ(работа у него такая) на данный момент устанавливает пользователям исключительно AVG  :Wink:

----------


## Ivaemon

> С какой авирой? Покупной?


Естественно.

----------


## SDA

Обновилась сборка антивирусного пакета AVG Free Edition от компании Grisoft. AVG Anti-Virus Free 8.0.176 Build 1399, об изменениях как обычно не сообщается, но судя по номеру сборки, данный выпуск включает последние антивирусные сигнатуры для отлова новых вредоносных тел.
http://avg.vo.llnwd.net/o25/inst/avg...8_176a1399.exe

----------


## Dynamo_Kiev

А никто не знает, как сделать так, чтобы сообщения файервола AVG выскакивали не по центру экрана, а *справа внизу* ? Если перенести, он все равно не запоминает последнее положение...

----------


## SDA

AVG Anti-Virus Free 8.0.233:
Обновилась бесплатная версия антивируса AVG Antivirus. Программа обладает всеми необходимыми для продуктов такого класса опциями: имеет сканер файлов, сканер электронной почты, поддерживает возможность автоматического наблюдения, при включении компьютера проверяет оперативную память и загрузочные секторы диска.
Существует также профессиональная версия AVG Antivirus Pro, в которой есть защита от руткитов, модуль антиспама, средства для проверки сообщений и файлов, получаемых посредством IM-клиентов, а также защита от зараженных веб-страниц. 
http://free.avg.com/download?prd=afe#tba2

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## стрелок451

Юзал авг месяцев 5 вроде все нормально сиситему не напрягает бесплатно я ее хакунул как то что то там продлил но 2 недели назад перестала обновляться  пишет поврежден CTF файл и короче я на измене сегодня проверил каспером онлайн он нашел это C:\System Volume Information\_restore{4B22AABB-018D-43CC-B74D-F5908DB40162}\RP31\A0021537.exe/data0000 
Зараженный объект: not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.MyCentria.l 
и 
Зараженный объект: Trojan.Win32.Genome.kej  вот еще от друга подцепил
всего инфицированно было 7 файлов
Щас поставил аваст не знаю это круче или нет?
Зайцевым проверил ни чего не нашел после каспера вот такие пироги.

----------


## swingdima

Здравствуйте!У меня проблема с AVG!Не могу понять-можно ли его отключать и как???Просто хочу программу одну установить,а он в кряке распознает вирус!!!???Подскажите пожалуйста!!!

----------


## drongo

> Здравствуйте!У меня проблема с AVG!Не могу понять-можно ли его отключать и как???Просто хочу программу одну установить,а он в кряке распознает вирус!!!???Подскажите пожалуйста!!!


в кряках обычно вирусы и сидят  :Smiley:  в сапорт  avg отправь, если не уверен что вирус.

----------


## swingdima

А можно немного поподробнее?Как в сапорт?

----------


## drongo

как обычно:
 в  zip архиве обязательно с паролем infected,
 указать пароль в письме, в названии темы указать possible false positive .
 вот их почта: [email protected]

также, можно и у нас узнать вирус или нет, только по другим правилам: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=37678

----------

